# Prescription Charges In The UK



## ---- (Feb 5, 2011)

I know that here in the UK prescriptions are charged at around £7. Is this per item on the prescription, or is it £7 no matter how many different items you have?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if its £7 per item, but I know if you are getting prescriptions regularly it is MUCH cheaper to get a 3,6 or 12 month prepayment card. Your pharmacist should be able to give you details on this, it means that the next time you get your prescription you show them your card (so don't lose it) and you will not have to pay for it. We are very lucky here in NI as we don't have to pay for prescriptions, hopefully will come in soon to all parts of the UK!


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi prescription charges in the uk are £7.20 per item, I have a yearly pre-paid prescriptions works out at £104.00 this can be paid monthly or in one payment. So think im going to get my monies worth before my prescription cert runs out in March lol Out of interest what do you have on prescription, as sometimes certain items may be cheaper that can be brought from the pharmacy. Here is a link for the prescription. http://www.nhs.uk/nhsengland/Healthcosts/pages/Prescriptioncosts.aspxhttps://www.ppa.org.uk/ppa/ppcdd/patient.do CW_2009


em_t said:


> I'm not sure if its £7 per item, but I know if you are getting prescriptions regularly it is MUCH cheaper to get a 3,6 or 12 month prepayment card. Your pharmacist should be able to give you details on this, it means that the next time you get your prescription you show them your card (so don't lose it) and you will not have to pay for it. We are very lucky here in NI as we don't have to pay for prescriptions, hopefully will come in soon to all parts of the UK!


----------



## ---- (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.i have been prescribed metoclopramide and will be given some anti-biotics soon.Per item? What a con! What happened to the 'Free health service'?


----------

